# Saddle for a Section A



## mcnaughty (24 August 2010)

Hi - any idea what sized saddle I would be looking for for a Welsh Section A?  

I have told a 14.5" seat and wide to extra wide but I cannot seem to find a seat that small....  Child is 4.5 years and up to height.

Thanks


----------



## Sol (24 August 2010)

If I remember rightly, my 11.1hh Welsh A comfortably took a 15.5" saddle and was a wide fit (whether he was fat or a good weight, it was fine)


----------



## Kallibear (24 August 2010)

Some welshs are very short backed and a 14" would be to long. it also depends on the saddle design - some saddles of the same 'length' have panels a good couple of inches longer than others. And a 'wide' in one saddle make is totally different from a 'wide' in others. You need to try the saddle on in person.

For a 4.5yr old child I'd go for a cub saddle - very short and the width is flexible.


----------



## Bosworth (24 August 2010)

I have a saddle company 15inch short - so panels are really short and they can be altered to fit what ever width. I am selling it as we sold the pony. She was a 11hh welsh x dartmoor.


----------



## Dubsie (25 August 2010)

Really depends on the pony's size and build.  The Sec A my daughter used to ride had a lovely leather Fieldhouse GP, that was 14" and very diddy - quite a short backed SecA, think it was a wide or medium?  Really miss cleaning it now she no longer rides her!

Owner had to buy the saddle new as there's not much available secondhand or synthetics in that size.


----------



## sammiea (25 August 2010)

I have a beautiful 13.5inch working hunter saddle for my section a, its made by carlton (its old but beautiful) however i will be investing in a cub saddle for my son's 1st real riding just as it will be easier for him to sit in however at the moment (he's 1 today) he sits on his leather saddle (with us holding him on there  )


----------



## teddyt (25 August 2010)

Kallibear said:



			Some welshs are very short backed and a 14" would be to long. it also depends on the saddle design - some saddles of the same 'length' have panels a good couple of inches longer than others. And a 'wide' in one saddle make is totally different from a 'wide' in others. You need to try the saddle on in person.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this. There is no such thing as one saddle that will fit a Welsh section A just as there is no such thing as a pair of trousers that will fit a Welsh school teacher. every horse/pony is unique and the saddle needs to be individually fitted. the pony in question may be 14" xw in one make and a 15"w in another- impossible to tell without trying some saddles on.


----------



## millimoo (29 August 2010)

Where are you located....
I saw a lovely black second hand 14" Wide saddle for £295 at Fox's at Wetherby.
I was tempted to try it myself as the shape looked good for round ponies, but I need to get rid of my 14" extra wide working hunter saddle with point straps made by Matlock Saddlery first.


----------

